# Pepsi vending machine



## iggyworf (Sep 30, 2015)

My girlfriend found this at a local garage sale and purchased it for me. She called me when I was 'up north' playing golf with my brother. It still works good just needs a good cleaning. Not bad for 100$. A big addition to my Pepsi collection.


----------



## 2find4me (Sep 30, 2015)

$100? That's a steal! Great man cave piece right there as well as collector piece.


----------



## CreekWalker (Sep 30, 2015)

Clean machine! Still in working condition?


----------



## andy volkerts (Oct 1, 2015)

Nice machine, we had one like that at our gas station in the sixties........Andy


----------



## iggyworf (Oct 1, 2015)

Thanx! Yes it still works pretty good. I need to get the lock and key for the front door. It holds 12 bottles or cans in the front right side . I was told that is not too common. I could not find one like it on the internet.


----------



## Johnnysoda (Oct 1, 2015)

I wish i would find something like this at a garage sale! That is a killer deal.


----------



## sunrunner (Oct 10, 2015)

there great for holing beer to !


----------

